

What's New in Sinatra 1.2? - wlll
http://www.sinatrarb.com/2011/03/03/sinatra-1.2.0.html

======
bryanh
PS: There is a pretty nice little MVC framework built on Sinatra called
Padrino. <http://www.padrinorb.com/>

------
spooneybarger
I'd really like to figure out the best way to communicate what things like
sinatra are compared to stuff like rails, django, spring etc.

Is it a mini-framework? un-framework? lightweight framework? Please folks,
give me some good ideas for the best quick term to capture what sintra and its
ilk are.

By its ilk, I mean 'frameworks' that really do 1 or 2 things for you, do them
well ( like routing ) and get out of your way. Others I've used that fit into
the same idea... compojure & seaside...

So please, terminology suggestions?

~~~
skymt
A couple similar frameworks -- Flask [1] and Tir [2] -- use the term
microframework or micro-framework.

[1] <http://flask.pocoo.org/> [2]
<http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1289384533.html>

~~~
draegtun
It was with Camping (<http://camping.rubyforge.org/>) that i first came across
the term "web microframework" and its probable that all subsequent usage stems
from this?

However I believe the emphasis of _microframework_ that Camping was trying to
put across was more on its code size which came in at or under 4K [1]. So
perhaps frameworks which also accomplish a small code footprint, for eg.
Squatting (<http://search.cpan.org/dist/Squatting/>), are best called
_microframeworks_ [2]

However happy to use _microframework_ for Sinatra, Dancer, Flask, etc in lieu
for something better? ( _nepenthe_ suggestion in the comments of "convenience
framework" seems good to me - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2286376>).

[1]
[https://github.com/camping/camping/blob/master/lib/camping.r...](https://github.com/camping/camping/blob/master/lib/camping.rb)

[2]
[https://github.com/beppu/squatting/blob/master/lib/squatting...](https://github.com/beppu/squatting/blob/master/lib/squatting.pl)

------
caiusdurling
Just gets better and better with each release.

~~~
rudiger
Just like Sinatra himself.

------
maxdemarzi
Sinatra's sweet spot is in light weight apps and services. It's simpler than
Rails and gives you more help than pure Rack when you want to prototype a
feature, or build services for a SOA based application.

See <http://neovigator.heroku.com> for an example sinatra app.

